# Unpopular Opinions: Cubing



## Mudkip (Sep 15, 2011)

What are some of your views regarding cubing that other cubers often disagree with?

1. Rubik's brand cubes are decent for speedsolving.
2.Petroleum Jelly is great for rubik's brand cubes. It won't damage the cube, and sticker peeling is bound to happen anyway. 

Thoughts?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree with 1.

3. M-slice edge pairing is superior to E-slice pairing for 5x5+ in reduction. >:S


----------



## teller (Sep 15, 2011)

Color neutral is pure win.

Multislotting is the future.


----------



## CubeLTD (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't think Petroleum Jelly is "great" but I still doubt it "dissolve" plastic up to this day.


----------



## wontolla (Sep 15, 2011)

CFOP should be called CFOP and not Fridrich


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 15, 2011)

The ShengShou 4x4 V3 isn't that great of a cube.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 15, 2011)

Cubing: why does it always have to be about speed?


----------



## Faz (Sep 15, 2011)

CFOP > Roux


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 15, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> CFOP > Roux



ooohhhhh.....

Better put on your asbestos suit!


----------



## Waitee (Sep 15, 2011)

Haiyan's Haiyan > LunHui


----------



## Godmil (Sep 15, 2011)

Beginners shouldn't use good cubes.
You shouldn't learn OLL until you're close to sub-20.

Edit: wait, I missunderstood, I thought we were supposed to post comments we didn't agree with. Just to be clear I think the statements above are complete bull****.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 15, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> CFOP > Roux


 
lol you're posting in the wrong thread


----------



## Goosly (Sep 15, 2011)

Godmil said:


> You shouldn't learn OLL until you're close to sub-20.


 
You shouldn't learn OLL at all.


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 15, 2011)

I dunno how many agree/disagree, but feetsolving is a step to far (no pun intended).


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 15, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> The ShengShou 4x4 V3 isn't that great of a cube.



mine is amazing 

lemme try... the guhong is an awful piece of junk

no srsly i fricken hate it


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 15, 2011)

Calling it a piece of junk isn't exactly fair, It's at the least a decent cube, regardless of preference. But it has massive hype (still). I like mine though


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 15, 2011)

thats sorta my point

Andreaillest's ss 4x4 might be bad but mine is somehow amazing

My guhong is just a heap of crap but yours might be great


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 15, 2011)

Heise > CFOP
The Type F3 is amazing.
V-cubes 5x5 is in a different league than any other brand's
Solving with chopsticks should be an official event.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 15, 2011)

I can imagine the Dayan Chopsticks. Are You serious about Heise? Or are You talking about FMC?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't specify what I was talking about.
Here's one: 
QJ megaminx V1 is great.


----------



## Pumpkinmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Beginners shouldn't use good cubes.
> You shouldn't learn OLL until you're close to sub-20.


 I disagree. I think that whether you're a beginner or not, you can use whichever cube you choose. I used a rubik's store bought for about a month when I was learning to solve and up until when I transitioned to cfop. Even though I got lucky with a decent store bought, it was still hard to use finger tricks when solving. Once I got a speedcube, it was so much easier to turn and easier on my hands (which would get sore if I cubed too much) and I was in the habit of using really wristy turns. I actually think if someone is interested in speedcubing ultimately, they should get a speedcube early on and start off with the habit of using their fingers to turn.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 15, 2011)

They shouldn't get a good cube, because then they get lazy and learn bad fingertricks. An A1 on tight tensions is more than enough for a beginner to learn fingertricks on.


----------



## Pumpkinmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay maybe don't go out and get a dayan or some thing  
But what exactly would constitute a "bad fingertrick"?


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 15, 2011)

I know from expierience that begginers also are pretty unstable when it comes to cubing.
Meaning, there is a good chance of them stopping suddenly.
Why spend extra money on a fancy new speedcube when there rubiks brand is just fine for casual solving?
So yes, I agree. I would say sub 40, then go ahead and get a speedcube.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 15, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> CFOP > Roux


 
OH SNAP!

Lubix is overrated, overpriced and same thing goes about all their cubes.


----------



## Pumpkinmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm, point taken. But I still think, when you are serious about it, getting a speedcube, even rubiks diy would be benificial in terms of cubing habits. I mean when you're in the habit of performing algorithms in a specific way and then you try to change it up, its a bit challenging in the beginning. Some of the trickier algorithms I had commited to muscle memory were kind of hard to do it a different way


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 15, 2011)

You say rubik's diy like you don't think it's very good...


----------



## Pumpkinmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

No no, I'm not saying that at all  but relative to some newer cubes in terms of speed and corner cutting, its not the "best". Of course everyone has a preference and opinion as to which cube is better


----------



## Godmil (Sep 15, 2011)

Pumpkinmuffin said:


> I disagree. I think that whether you're a beginner or not, you can use whichever cube you choose. I used a rubik's store bought for about a month when I was learning to solve and up until when I transitioned to cfop. Even though I got lucky with a decent store bought, it was still hard to use finger tricks when solving. Once I got a speedcube, it was so much easier to turn and easier on my hands (which would get sore if I cubed too much) and I was in the habit of using really wristy turns. I actually think if someone is interested in speedcubing ultimately, they should get a speedcube early on and start off with the habit of using their fingers to turn.


 
I agree completely, I was stating before what I thought were "unpopular opinions". And I'll stand by the opinions that beginners should get something like a GuHong straight away.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 15, 2011)

faz > nakajima

i believe some still don't think so.


----------



## oranjules (Sep 15, 2011)

Lunhui pops.
New A III rocks.
K4 > redux
chinese megaminx > mf8


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 15, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> CFOP > Roux


 
Faz is ALWAYS right. No argument here.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2011)

AvG can probably be as good as freeslice for big cubes, especially 5x5x5; I think it's just unpopular, not worse.
Square-1 BLD is fun and more people should try it!


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 15, 2011)

The best moment to learn CFOP is OBVIOUSLY before you ever solve a cube. 

Just noone does that.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 15, 2011)

1. ZZ is the method of the future.
2. The best time to learn new algs (for example, full OLL) is when you want it. Why wait?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2011)

There is a magic cheat code that will let you average 5 seconds.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 15, 2011)

Mudkip said:


> Why spend extra money on a fancy new speedcube when there rubiks brand is just fine for casual solving?


 
Rubik's Brands are 11.99 USD in most stores. Ghost Hands are $5. Many many many other speed cubes are less than 11.99USD. Your argument is invalid.



somerandomkidmike said:


> They shouldn't get a good cube, because then they get lazy and learn bad fingertricks. An A1 on tight tensions is more than enough for a beginner to learn fingertricks on.


 
Really? Because when I finally got a good cube I spent months unlearning the crappy fingertricks I'd developed from using a stiff cube. Try doing left ring push D' quickly on a crappy cube.



Mike Hughey said:


> AvG can probably be as good as freeslice for big cubes, especially 5x5x5; I think it's just unpopular, not worse.



I think freepair methods are better than AvG, but I agree about the popularity statement.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I think freepair methods are better than AvG...


I knew it was an unpopular opinion.  I think if Erik can be top 10 with essentially AvG, when he doesn't even practice all that much any more, it must be at least very close to as good as freeslice (for 5x5x5, anyway; it does seem like getting extra pairings for free in freeslice makes it worse for bigger cubes).


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 15, 2011)

In my rank of favouritismationismation for my favourite methods,
Waterman>Heise>Roux>Petrus>CFOP>ZZ.

In my rank of favouritismationismationisation for speed methods,
Roux>All.

But waterman>all. Yay for waterman.


----------



## y235 (Sep 15, 2011)

ZZ can be vary fast


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 15, 2011)

The Square-1 is an incredibly fun puzzle to solve.


----------



## choza244 (Sep 15, 2011)

Is not bad/wrong to call the CFOP method as "Fridrich" (I think a lot of cubers disagree with this )


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I knew it was an unpopular opinion.  I think if Erik can be top 10 with essentially AvG, when he doesn't even practice all that much any more, it must be at least very close to as good as freeslice (for 5x5x5, anyway; it does seem like getting extra pairings for free in freeslice makes it worse for bigger cubes).


 
Freepair != freeslice


----------



## jrb (Sep 15, 2011)

LunHui is really good


----------



## Hershey (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't really care what Feliks says, Roux is just as good as CFOP.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 15, 2011)

On man this thread has got confusing, I needto edit my first post make it clear that I don't agree with my statements.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 15, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I don't really care what Feliks says, Roux is just as good as CFOP.


 
It's not as good as CFOP; it's better.

edit:


Spoiler



In all seriousness I think they are equal right now.


----------



## JyH (Sep 15, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I don't really care what Feliks says, Roux is just as good as CFOP.


 
Feliks be trollin'...

All cubes are overhyped.


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cubes turn better with ranch dressing.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 15, 2011)

The cube actually does matter. Getting a new cube has reduced my times from 16 seconds to 13 seconds.


----------



## timelonade (Sep 15, 2011)

Cubes taste better with ranch dressing


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Freepair != freeslice


Sorry, I'm stupid. I can't believe I quoted it and still read it wrong. It's been a bad day for me for BLD too. Sorry.



Godmil said:


> On man this thread has got confusing, I needto edit my first post make it clear that I don't agree with my statements.


When I first posted here, I had my statements turned around because I thought it was asking for statements you didn't agree with. I'm not sure why, because judging from the title and original post, it seems quite clear it's supposed to be statements you do agree with. Like I say, it's been a bad day for me.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 16, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Andreaillest's ss 4x4 might be bad but mine is somehow amazing



I never really said it was bad. My point in that statement is that I really don't like the feel of ShengShous. I can understand why people like it, but it just doesn't fit my preferences. I still think my mini qj is better.


----------



## angham (Sep 16, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> CFOP > Roux


 
Sheep i say, sheep!


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 16, 2011)

V6s are in fact a decent cube if unmodded.

EDIT - given godmils clarification post -

V6s are crap unmodded.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 16, 2011)

VCUBES is a good company with legitimate, non-spiteful, and good reasons for making infringement claims.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Beginners shouldn't use good cubes.
> You shouldn't learn OLL until you're close to sub-20.
> 
> Edit: wait, I missunderstood, I thought we were supposed to post comments we didn't agree with. Just to be clear I think the statements above are complete bull****.



I realized this is kind of old, but...

I totally disagree with the second statement. I started to learn full OLL and PLL when I wasn't even sub-40. And when I was, I had full PLL down.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 16, 2011)

timelonade said:


> Cubes taste better with ranch dressing



No, duck sauce is better with cubes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2011)

All 7x7's should be lubed with bacon grease.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Sep 16, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> I dunno how many agree/disagree, but feetsolving is a step to far (no pun intended).



Yeah I agree with this



chrissyD said:


> mine is amazing
> 
> lemme try... the guhong is an awful piece of junk
> 
> no srsly i fricken hate it


 
You must have received a defective GuHong and I must have received the absolute best GuHong... because it is a good cube.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 16, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> I totally disagree with the second statement. I started to learn full OLL and PLL when I wasn't even sub-40. And when I was, I had full PLL down.


 
yeah, I went for full Pll and Oll as soon as I started. Must have been in mid 40's when I finished.


----------



## Owen (Sep 16, 2011)

Dayan cubes are awful.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 17, 2011)

Owen said:


> Dayan cubes are awful.


 
*gasp*

What makes you think so?


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 17, 2011)

Waitee said:


> Haiyan's Haiyan > LunHui


 
LOLOLOLOLOL 

this.


----------



## s3rzz (Sep 17, 2011)

drinking isn't rad get over yourselves


----------



## Sillas (Sep 17, 2011)

ZBLL > CFOP > Roux > Petrus > Nub method


----------



## insane569 (Sep 17, 2011)

rubiks brands are way better than dayans
i dont know if its just me but they have a nice crisp feel to them especially if they are diy
my guhong is so smooth it can propably pick up chicks if it could talk


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 17, 2011)

Corners first is awesome for 4x4.


----------



## CRO (Sep 17, 2011)

You should learn PLL and OLL (and anything else) whenever you fell like it. No metter of your times.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> Feliks be trollin'...


 
As opposed to what everyone else does?
Nearly everybody on this forum be trollin'


----------



## ottozing (Sep 17, 2011)

algorithm f2l is great to know for weird cases that take lots of moves to be solve intuatively.

there is no "fastest" method.


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 17, 2011)

ottozing said:


> algorithm f2l is great to know for weird cases that take lots of moves to be solve intuatively.
> 
> there is no "fastest" method.



Those are generally agreed upon....(except amongst newbies)

Anyway I think CLL sucks and Guimond and Stern-sun are faster.( I can't recognise sune cases )


----------



## TMOY (Sep 18, 2011)

STM is definitely better than HTM because of its greater vesatility. It always provides useful info, contrary to HTM which just gives absurd results when applied to slice-heavy methods or algs.


----------



## GanMan (Apr 14, 2020)

Rubiks Brand 2x2 Is Great


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 14, 2020)

@GanMan I’ll participate in this 9 year bump also. 

-New flagship cubes have too many customization options!


----------



## Tabe (Apr 14, 2020)

GanMan said:


> Rubiks Brand 2x2 Is Great


Do you mean the RSC? If so, I completely agree. It's a great cube.


----------



## GanMan (Apr 14, 2020)

no The New Rubiks Brand 2x2 Cube Is Trash Not The Speed Cube Thats A good Cube
The New New Rubiks Brand 2x2 Is Complete Trash I dont Recomend Getting RSC is Ok For Starters I Guess I have One 
But Do Not Go To The Store To Buy A Cube PS im A starter


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

The Huanglong M is good (man everyone is probably annoyed with how much I say it's good)...


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

Clock deserves to be an event. Some hardware would be nice *cough cough Moyu 4 years ago https://www.facebook.com/moyumagicc...-i-know-someone-will-say-th/1034409133306713/ cough cough thanks humphrey wittingtonsworth iv cough*


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Clock deserves to be an event. Some hardware would be nice *cough cough Moyu 4 years ago https://www.facebook.com/moyumagicc...-i-know-someone-will-say-th/1034409133306713/ cough cough thanks humphrey wittingtonsworth iv cough*


Yeah. Clock mixes things up, but still has more in common with nxn's then you think. Also it's sad that they didn't make it...


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yeah. Clock mixes things up, but still has more in common with nxn's then you think. Also it's sad that they didn't make it...


https://www.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/videos/moyu-clock-prototype/1633938720020415/ They posted this 2 years ago but im still doubtful they will follow through. It also looks like they use the same case and inserts as a normal Lingao so if they did anything I think it was only the pins. Even they look like knockoff BW pins


----------



## Da Werido (Apr 15, 2020)

Clock is a good WCA Event

Unpopular Opinion #2 and #3: E perm is a good pll and H perm is the worst EPLL


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

Da Werido said:


> Unpopular Opinion #2 and #3: E perm is a good pll and H perm is the worst EPLL


Why do you hate H? I can see liking E, but not hating H.


----------



## Da Werido (Apr 15, 2020)

it's just I don't find it fun to do even the RU version


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 15, 2020)

I also really think that anyone who puts in effort can break a world record, I am sick of people saying oh, world records are just talent. NOO, it's called practice, feliks wasn't born averaging around 4 seconds or 5 or 6...


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

Cube Tribe said:


> I also really think that anyone who puts in effort can break a world record, I am sick of people saying oh, world records are just talent. NOO, it's called practice, feliks wasn't born averaging around 4 seconds or 5 or 6...


_or was he?_


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> _or was he?_


You can never tell because he uses zeroing


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> You can never tell because he uses zeroing


Exactly. That is also why Jay dropped the WR solve. He tried to Zero but Feliks forgot to tell him the final step so when he tried to do it he dropped the cube. Also that is why the GTS3 has ridges


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Exactly. That is also why Jay dropped the WR solve. He tried to Zero but Feliks forgot to tell him the final step so when he tried to do it he dropped the cube. Also that is why the GTS3 has ridges


OK I literally died and my spirit went to cubing heaven


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> OK I literally died and my spirit went to cubing heaven


Come back moyu might release their clock


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

If moyu released a clock I would switch away from my WR M


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

If moyu released a clock people would actually do clock


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

That's debatable


----------



## Da Werido (Apr 15, 2020)

it just depends on the quality if it is released


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

Da Werido said:


> it just depends on the quality if it is released


as long as its reliably legal (something the Lingao and BaiTai clocks lack) and if it has magnetic pins, it will fly off the shelves


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> as long as its reliably legal (something the Lingao and BaiTai clocks lack) and if it has magnetic pins, it will fly off the shelves


And doesn't cost $70+ like the cubicle modded clock.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> And doesn't cost $70+ like the cubicle modded clock.


That thing sold out faster than the switch at launch. Trust me, clock has been starved for hardware long enough that the price will not matter as long as you don't have to take out another mortgage to get it.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> That thing sold out faster than the switch at launch. Trust me, clock has been starved for hardware long enough that the price will not matter as long as you don't have to take out another mortgage to get it.


Another, Hehe. I get it. It's because it's so expensive that you may need to mortgage your house. But buying another one would be the height of folly due to it's comparable price. LOL


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Another, Hehe. I get it. It's because it's so expensive that you may need to mortgage your house. But buying another one would be the height of folly due to it's comparable price. LOL


I will pay your rent if you can give me a good clock in return


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

Do you a accept digital clocks?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Do you a accept digital clocks?


as long as its legal its better than I got. I have 2 LingAos and they both have issues. My main has great gears but the pins don't stay up at all and my other one gear skips every 3-4 turns


----------



## Scrombo (Apr 15, 2020)

1. I find the Shengshou Wind to be a really fun cube to solve, even if mine locks up often.

2. The Cyclone Boys Feijue M wasn't that bad.


----------



## BlindNerd (Apr 15, 2020)

none of the plls are bad
lsll isnt unreasonable if you use cfop for some reason


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 15, 2020)

Dot OLLs are the easiest group of OLL




Cube Tribe said:


> That is soooo true, the awkward shape OLLs are the worsttt



? They're just sune and inverse sune and T OLL.

2. Gd Perm is my third fastest and favourite PLL


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 15, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Dot OLLs are the easiest group of OLL


That is soooo true, the awkward shape OLLs are the worsttt


----------



## wask (Apr 20, 2020)

Just received my very first 4x4 a couple of days ago and I found parity cases to be fun and think they add to the challenge of solving a 4x4.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 20, 2020)

wask said:


> Just received my very first 4x4 a couple of days ago and I found parity cases to be fun and think they add to the challenge of solving a 4x4.


the main reason I don't like them is that they make 4x4 more luck-based


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 20, 2020)

zz is the best method


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 20, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> zz is the best method


Yeah same


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 20, 2020)

The X is better than the XS


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 20, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> The X is better than the XS


So your main is still the yulong? Lol you wasted so much money on all those other cubes.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 20, 2020)

No my main is the Tengyun V2 M. It would be my Yulong but I'm stupid and I overlubed it so much that it can barely turn.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> No my main is the Tengyun V2 M. It would be my Yulong but I'm stupid and I overlubed it so much that it can barely turn.


Why don't you clean it?


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 20, 2020)

cuz im lazy


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> cuz im lazy


So you're giving up your main because you don't wanna clean it?


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 20, 2020)

No, its just because I don't want my parents to feel bad because My XS and my Tengyun V2 m were my birthday presents. And I just found a option that I love on the XS so the XS is now my main.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> No, its just because I don't want my parents to feel bad because My XS and my Tengyun V2 m were my birthday presents.


That's why I don't let my parents choose cubing presents


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 20, 2020)

No, I chose those  I thought they were good. And anyway, the yulong pops too much :v


----------



## Da Werido (Apr 22, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion #4: Rubik's Triamid needs to be added in WCA


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 22, 2020)

I just turned this thread into a video xD...




Sorry for posting here, I just wanted to share it, if it's bothering anyone, I'll delete it.


----------



## CubingNewfie (Apr 29, 2020)

Square-One is the best event
(This is something that I personally believe)


----------



## Ayce (Apr 29, 2020)

ivy cube should be added on the weekly competitions


----------



## Da Werido (Apr 29, 2020)

CubingNewfie said:


> Square-One is the best event


my pal, I think that's not unpopular


----------



## Da Werido (Apr 29, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> wait da minute (pun intended) the pieces for the Rubik's Triamid can be taken apart like it's not even attaching to other pieces, so how can you even turn fast? let alone turning.


1. I may love puns but that one is terrible
2. IDK you figure it out yourself


----------



## brododragon (Apr 29, 2020)

I actually really like the Na perm.


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 29, 2020)

The g perms with the wide turns are the most fun algorithms to do
(ex. R2' u (R' U R' U' R) u' R2 (y') R' U R)
It feels so smooth to do and they are my favorite PLLs


----------



## Ayce (May 13, 2020)

Megaminx scrambles are overkill.


----------



## brododragon (May 13, 2020)

Ayce said:


> Megaminx scrambles are overkill.


Well, at least it's not as bad as it used to be.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 16, 2020)

skewb sucks


----------



## Scrombo (May 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> skewb sucks


As someone that wants to like skewb, I share that sentiment.


----------



## ProStar (May 22, 2020)

G-Perms aren't bad if you learn RUD


----------



## brododragon (May 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> G-Perms aren't bad if you learn RUD


I love RUD algs.


----------

